# Notebook Statt Desktop



## playaupc (13. Mai 2013)

Hallo und zwar geht es Dadrum das ich jetzt zwingend ein Notebook brauche der aber Mindestens die Leistung von meinem Aktuellen Rechner hat: CPU : AMD Phenom II X4 Black Edition 965 4x 3.40GHz So.AM3 BOX
                  Ram: 8 GB 1333 MHZ
                  GPU: Nvidia Gtx 550 TI
Das so im Groben muss der Laptop auch können Zwischen 15-18 Zoll sollte er haben... NICHT kleiner.
1TB Festplatte und evt. noch ne ssd für Windows.
Zu dem brauch ich noch eine Externe ziemlich Große weil ich noch Let´s Plays mache 
Der Preis ist erstmal nicht so wichtig der Laptop sollte nur die Anforderung erfüllen oder evt. Sogar besser also 1000 Euro sollte er auf keine fall überschreiten. Würde mich über Rückmeldung freuen


----------



## the.hai (13. Mai 2013)

playaupc schrieb:


> Der Preis ist erstmal nicht so wichtig der Laptop sollte nur die Anforderung erfüllen oder evt. Sogar besser also 1000 Euro sollte er auf keine fall überschreiten. Würde mich über Rückmeldung freuen[/SIZE]


 
Der Satz is ja mal Klasse.... Preis spielt keine Rolle, aber nicht mehr als 1000€^^

Hier meine Empfehlung:

Lenovo IdeaPad Y580, Core i7-3630QM, 8GB RAM, 1000GB, Windows 8 (M7782GE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

hat noch keine SSD, dafür aber nen freien mSata Slot und Budget ist auch noch da. Also noch diese Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, mSATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland für Windows.

Wärste komplett bei knappen 1000€ und bist denk ich mal gut bedient.


----------



## playaupc (13. Mai 2013)

Hat sogar ne Webcam was ich vergessen hab dazu zu schreiben D


----------



## Alex555 (13. Mai 2013)

hat zwar keine 1TB, aber die beste P/L, zudem kannst du selbst eine SSD nachrüsten: MEDIONshop Deutschland | MEDION® ERAZER® X6823 (MD 98377) PCGH-Edition 
Der Medion steckt den oben genannten Lenovo locker in die Tasche. 
Falls CPU Power nicht  so wichtig ist: MSI GX60-A10797287B Gaming Notebook [39,6cm (15.6") / A10-4600M / 8GB / 750GB / 7970M / Win8] bei notebooksbilliger.de 
Frei konfigurierbar, mit Backlit Tastatur: One Gaming Notebook K56-2N by: One - ONE Computer Shop 
Eine weitere Alternative: LENOVO IDEAPAD Y500 MBG2JGE Notebook (39cm (15,6")Full HD; Core i7; SLI Grafik; 8GB RAM) bei notebooksbilliger.de 

Ich persönlich würde das Medion nehmen.


----------



## the.hai (13. Mai 2013)

Weißt du genau ob der medion noch einen sata slot frei hat, zwecks ssd?

Und der y500 mit nem sli aus zwei langsamen grakas, nein danke. Geiz is nich immer geil.


----------



## Alex555 (13. Mai 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Weißt du genau ob der medion noch einen sata slot frei hat, zwecks ssd?
> 
> Und der y500 mit nem sli aus zwei langsamen grakas, nein danke. Geiz is nich immer geil.


 
In der Produktbeschreibung steht: "integrierter zweiter Festplattenschacht"- ergo ist da ein 2.Sata Slot frei. 
Ist ja das PCGH Notebook.


----------



## the.hai (13. Mai 2013)

Alex555 schrieb:


> In der Produktbeschreibung steht: "integrierter zweiter Festplattenschacht"- ergo ist da ein 2.Sata Slot frei.
> Ist ja das PCGH Notebook.


 
Na dann eindeutig


----------



## Wambofisch (13. Mai 2013)

Ich hab ja ein ASUS G74S, hat einen i5 2430m gtx560m mit 3gb GDDR5 und 8GB Ram 1600MHz, 750GB HDD (7,2k u) und SSD 160GB.
Full HD Display, sehr gut wie ich finde. Tastatur und Pad angenehm.

Ist vllt nicht so stark von der CPU Leistung, aber es reicht aus um alle Spiele welche es momentan gibt ruckelfrei zu spielen in 1080p.
Die Größe liegt bei 17,3 Zoll und das beste an dem Laptop ist meiner Meinung nach die sehr leisen Lüfter und das Teil bleibt auch unter Last angenehm kühl. 
Das Design ist auch sehr schön und die Verarbeitung sehr gut.

Ich gebs trotzdem ab, komm nicht klar mit Laptops


----------



## sir qlimax (14. Mai 2013)

Kann dir das y580 ans Herz legen. Besitzt auch nen msata slot für SSD. Gute graka und schneller Prozessor. Beleuchtete tasta und alu finish. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem teil.


----------



## the.hai (14. Mai 2013)

Das Medion ist halt verspielter und leistungsmäßig bischen schneller. Das Y580 ist dafür, na sagen wir mal seriöser und macht in echt auch nen wunderbaren Eindruck. Drei Brüder mit den ich befreundet bin, habens sich zu Weihanchten geholt. Alle hamm ne mSata SSD nachgerüstet und ich hab noch nie ne Klage gehört 

Du machst mit beiden nichts falsch, also deine Entscheidung^^


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (14. Mai 2013)

Ich erlaube mir mal, deinen Post auseinander zu nehmen (vorweg: das sollen keine persönlichen Angriffe auch dich sein )



Alex555 schrieb:


> hat zwar keine 1TB, aber die beste P/L, zudem kannst du selbst eine SSD nachrüsten: MEDIONshop Deutschland | MEDION® ERAZER® X6823 (MD 98377) PCGH-Edition
> Der Medion steckt den oben genannten Lenovo locker in die Tasche.



Das Medion hat leider nur eine Auflösung von 1366x768, das ist nach heutigen Standards leider etwas wenig, was für mich ein K.O.-Kriterium wäre.



Alex555 schrieb:


> Falls CPU Power nicht  so wichtig ist: MSI GX60-A10797287B Gaming Notebook [39,6cm (15.6") / A10-4600M / 8GB / 750GB / 7970M / Win8] bei notebooksbilliger.de



Die CPU liegt sogar noch unter deiner aktuellen Desktop-CPU. Auch wenn die GPU nicht schlecht ist, könnte die CPU trotzdem limitieren.
Zudem soll die Verarbeitung der GE-Serie nicht besonders sein...



Alex555 schrieb:


> Frei konfigurierbar, mit Backlit Tastatur: One Gaming Notebook K56-2N by: One - ONE Computer Shop



Frei konfigurierbar heißt nicht immer günstig  Wenn er da etwas gutes will, ist er schnell über seinen 1000€



Alex555 schrieb:


> Eine weitere Alternative: LENOVO IDEAPAD Y500 MBG2JGE Notebook (39cm (15,6")Full HD; Core i7; SLI Grafik; 8GB RAM) bei notebooksbilliger.de



Und dieses Notebook ist einer der schlechtesten Witze, die ich in der letzten Zeit gesehen habe 
Wenn man schon im Desktop kein SLI mit Low-End-GraKas zusammenzimmert, dann doch bitte auch nicht im Notebook 
Erstens sind die Karten viel zu schwach, um ein sinnvolles SLI-Gespann abzugeben (Stichwort "Mikroruckler") und zweitens sind die ja nicht mal über ne SLI-Bridge gekoppelt, sondern nur über PCIe. Tu dir einen Gefallen und kauf das nicht 

Dieses Notebook wäre (bzw. ist) meine Wahl: Lenovo IdeaPad Y580, Core i7-3630QM, 8GB RAM, 1000GB, Windows 8 (M7782GE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Für den Preis bekommt man eine super CPU, eine anständige Grafikkarte, gute Verarbeitung und eine schöne Optik. Wenn man dann noch eine mSATA-SSD dazusteckt hat man ein super Notebook.
Ich werde mir nächste Woche genau dieses Notebook kaufen und habe mich deshalb auch in den letzten Tagen mit dem Thema Notebooks befasst 

Und


----------



## sir qlimax (14. Mai 2013)

s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w;5268504"

Dieses Notebook wäre (bzw. ist) meine Wahl: [URL="http://geizhals.de/lenovo-ideapad-y580-m7782ge-a850626.html schrieb:
			
		

> Lenovo IdeaPad Y580, Core i7-3630QM, 8GB RAM, 1000GB, Windows 8 (M7782GE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland[/URL]
> Für den Preis bekommt man eine super CPU, eine anständige Grafikkarte, gute Verarbeitung und eine schöne Optik. Wenn man dann noch eine mSATA-SSD dazusteckt hat man ein super Notebook.
> Ich werde mir nächste Woche genau dieses Notebook kaufen und habe mich deshalb auch in den letzten Tagen mit dem Thema Notebooks befasst
> 
> Und



So sieht es aus! Hab es ohne Betriebssystem gekauft und ne msata SSD drinnen. Super Notebook


----------



## playaupc (14. Mai 2013)

Und wie findet ihr den ? Toshiba Satellite i7-3630QM + HD7670Grafik / 2 Tage alt Gaming in Niedersachsen - Celle | Notebook gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (14. Mai 2013)

Ungeachtet dessen, dass man bei ebay-Kleinanzeigen noch mehr Betrüger findet als im normalen ebay:

Da wäre mir persönlich die Grafik zu schwach...
In dem Preisbereich würde ich lieber auf einen i5 und eine GTX 660M setzen wie beim MSI GE60-i5.


----------



## playaupc (14. Mai 2013)

MSI GE60-i560M287FD, Notebook 
Also wäre der Besser ? der hat dann nur 15 zoll statt 17 aber ist ja nicht so wild und Festplatte muss ich noch tauschen also soll ich für 700 denn hier nehmen ?


----------



## the.hai (14. Mai 2013)

playaupc schrieb:


> Und wie findet ihr den ?  Toshiba  Satellite i7-3630QM + HD7670Grafik / 2 Tage alt Gaming in Niedersachsen  - Celle | Notebook gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


 
Der kostet grad mal 700€ neu im Inet, lohnt also schonmal nich. noch dazu ist die grafik wirklich echt schwach. du wolltest ja wenigstens annähernd nen desktop ersatz.



playaupc schrieb:


> MSI GE60-i560M287FD, Notebook
> Also wäre der Besser ? der hat dann nur 15 zoll statt 17 aber ist ja nicht so wild und Festplatte muss ich noch tauschen also soll ich für 700 denn hier nehmen ?


 
der hat nen i5 und ist deswegen auch nur noch mäßig geeignet, was spielen angeht, weil es nur ein zweikerner ist.

bei deinen ansprüchen geht es halt nicht extrem billig und zwischen dem medion und y580 zu entscheiden ist deine aufgabe 

hd-ready auflösung auf 15" ist übrigens vollig in ordnung. ull HD macht m.M. erst ab 17" wenn überhaupt sinn. ich habs auch nur, weil meiner gebraucht aus den kleinanzeigen stammt.


----------



## playaupc (14. Mai 2013)

Ist der i5 keine Quad ?


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (14. Mai 2013)

Nein, der ist ein Dual-Core mit HT. Die Leistung entspricht ungefähr einem i3-3220, während die Leistung des i7 (Quad-Core mit HT) in etwa einem i5-3570 entspricht.


----------



## the.hai (14. Mai 2013)

playaupc schrieb:


> Ist der i5 keine Quad ?


 
Gefährlicher Irrtum. Die Desktop i5s sind Quads, die mobilen i5s sind Dual-Cores....


----------



## playaupc (14. Mai 2013)

Ohh okay danke D also das Y580 Von Lenovo ist top oder ?


----------



## the.hai (14. Mai 2013)

Ich kenne 3 Personen die es haben und hab noch kein böses Wort drüber gehört


----------



## sir qlimax (14. Mai 2013)

ich besitzte genau diese version und will es nicht mehr her geben. mit einer msata von crucial geht das teil echt gut.

video office und internet macht richtig spaß. super auflösung und in dirt 3 komme ich mit full hd und 4x msaa auf ca. 40-50 fps. also mehr als spieletauglich  

Lenovo IdeaPad Y580 M772RGE FreeDOS (Art.-Nr. 90489103) - Notebooks / Laptops - computeruniverse


----------



## playaupc (14. Mai 2013)

Super ich danke euch für diese Zahlreiche Hilfe ich werde mich wohl für den Y580 Entscheiden. Der Seriöse look ist wohl eher was für mich als der Medion weil er auch auf der Arbeit stehen soll (zum zocken) und da ist der Ausgefallende Medionlook wohl eher nix. weiß jemand zufällig was für eine Festplatte genau das ist ? als Umdrehungen usw.


----------



## -Shorty- (14. Mai 2013)

Als kleine Ergänzung, ich hab den MEDION erazer auch hier stehen, real find ichs weit weniger verspielt als auf den Bildern im Netz, da die gebürstete Oberfläche m.M.n schon sehr dezent ist. Diese Beleuchtung is abschaltbar, bleibt für mich rein optisch nur die WASD Tasten die etwas aus dem Rahmen fallen. Bin voll zufrieden mit dem Teil, kann mich kaum entscheiden wo ich nun zocken soll...  

MFG


----------



## the.hai (14. Mai 2013)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Als kleine Ergänzung, ich hab den MEDION erazer auch hier stehen, real find ichs weit weniger verspielt als auf den Bildern im Netz, da die gebürstete Oberfläche m.M.n schon sehr dezent ist. Diese Beleuchtung is abschaltbar, bleibt für mich rein optisch nur die WASD Tasten die etwas aus dem Rahmen fallen. Bin voll zufrieden mit dem Teil, kann mich kaum entscheiden wo ich nun zocken soll...
> 
> MFG



Ich hab ja das gegenstück von msi  mein kumpel den y580. Im direktvergleich is er schon unhandlicher und "pompöser". Man macht mit beiden nicht verkehrt und somit reine geschmackssache.


----------



## playaupc (14. Mai 2013)

Ja gut wenn die sich Leitungsmäßig nix tun dann wird ich wohl den Lenovo nehmen D


----------



## Alex555 (14. Mai 2013)

playaupc schrieb:


> Ja gut wenn die sich Leitungsmäßig nix tun dann wird ich wohl den Lenovo nehmen D


 
Also leistungsmäßig ist das Medion mit der GTX 670MX deutlich schneller als das Lenovo mit der GTX 660M. 
Das ist die GPU vom Medion: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670MX - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ 
Das ist die GPU vom Lenovo: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ 

Das sind die Unterschiede: GTX 670MX hat 960 Pipelines ( 384 beim Lenovo), die GTX 660M hat höhere Taktraten (600/600/700[670MX] vs 835/835/1000)
Dafür hat jedoch die GTX 670MX ein größeres Speicherinterface: 192BIT (GTX 670MX) vs 128BIT (GTX 660M)
Dies resultiert in deutlich besserer Performance in Spielen beim Medion. 
Z.B: Bioshock : 670MX 20% schneller als die 660M, Tomb Raider : 670MX 50% schneller als die 660M, Crysis 3: GTX 670MX ca. 30% schneller als die 660M (zu entnehmen hier: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670MX - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ ) beim Vergleich) 
Wenn es dir also auf Gaming ankommt, würde ich persönlich das Medion auf alle Fälle bevorzugen. 
Brauchst du die Mehrleistung nicht, kannst du auch beruhigt das Lenovo nehmen.


----------



## the.hai (14. Mai 2013)

Jup, leistungsmäßig liegt das Medion weiter vorne, aber dass isses ja nicht immer


----------



## playaupc (15. Mai 2013)

*http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=8570** 
Wie sieht es mit dem aus ? *oder andere Produkte von ONE die kann man noch bisschen Konfigurieren


----------



## playaupc (15. Mai 2013)

Oder Beispielsweise einer von den gamestar dingern: One Gamestar Notebook Pro 17 by: One - ONE Computer Shop
One Gamestar Notebook 17 by: One - ONE Computer Shop


----------



## the.hai (15. Mai 2013)

Jetzt auf einmal sowas teures? finde beide zu teuer. der erste is für 1000€ nichmal besser als der lenovo und sogar schlechter als der medion. der andere kostet einfach mal min. 300€ mehr, also das ist ja schon weit am budget vorbei.

falls du mehr ausgeben willst, dann kriegste für das geld bei medion schon echt fiese sachen


----------



## Alex555 (15. Mai 2013)

playaupc schrieb:


> *http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=8570**
> Wie sieht es mit dem aus ? *oder andere Produkte von ONE die kann man noch bisschen Konfigurieren


 
Sieht sehr gut aus, ist ein guter Kompromiss aus beiden


----------



## the.hai (15. Mai 2013)

playaupc schrieb:


> *http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=8570**
> Wie sieht es mit dem aus ? *oder andere Produkte von ONE die kann man noch bisschen Konfigurieren


 
naja, bluray is recht unnötig, nur 12monate garantie und kleine Platte....also Graka is nicht alles, mein ich


----------



## playaupc (15. Mai 2013)

Naja Garantie ist jetz nicht so wichtig und Platte hatte ich vor auszutauschen wenn er 2 Slots hat kann ich sogar meine jetzige ssd erstmal rein Schmeißen und Medion gefällt mir irgendwie nicht


----------



## the.hai (15. Mai 2013)

Am Anfang war 1000€ als MAX gesagt, jetzt anscheinend mehr. Gib ein neues Budget und wir schauen nochmal.

Und naja ich würde ONE ja mal definitiv nicht vor Medion sehen, was Support oder Qualität angeht^^


----------



## sir qlimax (16. Mai 2013)

Also ich finde Brooks von one eher als Blender. Support ist nicht der beste und was die Qualität des Gehäuses angeht fang ich garnicht erst an.

Da macht das y580 mit seinem grauen alu finish einen weit aus besseren eindruck


----------



## playaupc (16. Mai 2013)

Also anfangs hab ich ja geschrieben was ich genau brauche die Leistung von meinem Rechner sollte es haben und gute Preisleistung


----------



## the.hai (16. Mai 2013)

Und nich mehr als 1000euro steht da...

Ein gutes p/l hat alles, was nen super preis bei super leistung hat. Kann ich jetzt also auch ein super 2000euro book raussuchen, weil das p/l einzigartig ist?

Bsp ssd: wenns nach p/l geht hätte ich mir die 960gb m500 geholt für 530€, aber ich wollt nich mehr als 150€ ausgeben. Also blieb nur ne 250gb 840 übrig, deren p/l is aber schlechter


----------



## playaupc (20. Mai 2013)

Okay fangen wa mal anders an die Leistung meines Desktops solltest haben mehr ist nicht Voraussetzung es sollte nicht megamässig mehr haben also ungefär von meinem Rechner mit nem anständigen preis


----------



## Elkhife (20. Mai 2013)

Wenn es nicht auf 1-200€ ankommt wäre das evtl. was: Test Samsung Serie 7 Chronos 770Z7E Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Kostet neu knapp 1200€: Samsung 770Z7E, Core i7-3635QM, 8GB RAM, 1000GB, Windows 8 (NP770Z7E-S01DE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Oder für ein paar Euro mehr die 15" Variante.

Intel i7-3635QM mit 4x2,4GHz
HD8870M mit 2GB GDDR5
8GB Ram
1TB
17" Full-HD


----------



## playaupc (21. Mai 2013)

Also dann eher: Samsung NP770Z7E-S01DE
oder doch lieber:Lenovo IdeaPad Y580 i7-3630QM


----------



## the.hai (21. Mai 2013)

der samsung ist schwächer in der graka, aber wenn du wirklich mehr Bumms haben willst und auch das Budget buischen erweiterst, dann gibt es schon einiges anderes als den y580

chiliGREEN Mobilitas PJ1050 (11301050) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

ASUS G75VX-T4206H (90NLEC322N31A55D151Y) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

MEDIONshop Deutschland | MEDION® ERAZER® X6823 (MD 98314)

MEDIONshop Deutschland | MEDION® ERAZER® X7819 (MD 98316)


----------



## playaupc (21. Mai 2013)

Ach das ist ja Lustig ich hatte mir eben den g73 angeguckt Wäre der auch in Ordnung von asus


----------



## Elkhife (21. Mai 2013)

Für das habe ich heute als Trostpreis von PCGH einen 50€ Gutschein bekommen: MEDIONshop Deutschland | MEDION® ERAZER® X6823 (MD 98377) PCGH-Edition

Wenn das was für die wäre kann ich dir den gerne geben, meine Preisklasse liegt gut 300€ darunter


----------



## the.hai (21. Mai 2013)

Elkhife schrieb:


> Für das habe ich heute als Trostpreis von PCGH einen 50€ Gutschein bekommen: MEDIONshop Deutschland | MEDION® ERAZER® X6823 (MD 98377) PCGH-Edition
> 
> Wenn das was für die wäre kann ich dir den gerne geben, meine Preisklasse liegt gut 300€ darunter


 
Wenn den mal nicht "jeder" gekriegt hat^^ ich auch


----------



## Elkhife (21. Mai 2013)

Ich denke auch, dass den jeder bekommen hat der da teilgenommen hat  50€ sind da als Trostpreis auch schon ein bisschen lächerlich^^ 
Habe ihm das angeboten falls er Interesse hat und da nicht teilgenommen hat


----------

